# sog auto's or non auto's



## whitegato777 (Jul 13, 2012)

Im looking into a sea of green vert grow on rock wool slabs and was wondering what would be better, using autoflowers and get one ounce every 2.5 month but pay more for seeds or use non auto's and veg quickly?
im stuck trying to figure this out. i have a 10x13 room to work with and want to use one wall to do a vert sog while im growing large plants in the middle of the room till i can afford to do the whole room vert. so i run into to the problem of not being able to change the light cycle while vegging the main big plants. but i want to get some harvests in while im waiting for the big plants to finish. since i have to wait 6 months plus dry and curing time to get anything from them.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Jul 13, 2012)

non autos... get the right genetics, you can clone and keep your favorites. Can't do that with autos. Non autos tend to be more potent as well. I really liked the plants I grew from Sannie and Mr Nice has some legendary stuff. I read nothing but good things about PeakseedsBC and will be ordering from them next. They are cheap too.

The Skunk from Peakseeds looks like it might be good in a SOG. There are some amazing plants out there for that setup. My buddy has one that grew some massive huge single colas that were dense and heavy despite huge amounts of stress (mites start to finish, kept to minimal levels). Clone only variety AFAIK, but the point is there are some incredible plants for this setup. Good luck finding one. 

I've seen Critical Mass do pretty well in these setups (MNS).


----------



## dubekoms (Jul 14, 2012)

Maybe you could set up a tent and keep a couple good plants and just clone them.It will probably be cheaper then buying seeds all the time.


----------



## whitegato777 (Jul 15, 2012)

dubekoms said:


> Maybe you could set up a tent and keep a couple good plants and just clone them.It will probably be cheaper then buying seeds all the time.


i havent had much luck with cloning, and i considered it but cant figure how to get the clones to root to the slabs while vert without falling all over the place.


----------



## Clown Baby (Jul 17, 2012)

Then read a cloning thread/tutorial.

It's cake once you get the hang of it. You'll end up with better smoke and more cash in your pocket.


----------



## mundaiis (Jul 17, 2012)

remeber to cut twice an many cutting as you need!!!! (even more if your cloning for the first time) or you'll have only a half full vert setup.
and also make the cutts in the perfect spot (cut off a few nodes and place the rooting gel on the wounds of the nodes, this will help root the fastest).

the factors to weigh out here in my opinion are,

one, if your just starting a veg room it will now use extra power, and also it will take months before you'll have enough clones for a vertical show.

and two, yes from seed with the auto's it will be quicker,

now combine both of these, go with some auto's for your first run or two,

meanwhile,

you get a few proper genetics on the side and grow them out while you go through a couple runs,

now you can get that price of your back for the autos,

and save money and start harvesting even quicker than the autos as u can flip your cutting into flower.

my rule for mothers if u want short clones is give them a bit more intense lighting so your nodes stay close together and u gain more roots closer together (to root most easily in root cubes).


----------



## reggaerican (Jul 17, 2012)

I would find a good indica domm plant and start cloning the crap out of her... you can go 12/12 from clone and have a hefty harvest of single colas..


----------



## whitegato777 (Jul 21, 2012)

i decided to go with nirvana white widow, the seeds were cheap. but if i start cloning how would i do that with doing vert and transplanting them onto the slabs?


----------



## nick17gar (Jul 21, 2012)

whitegato777 said:


> i havent had much luck with cloning, and i considered it but cant figure how to get the clones to root to the slabs while vert without falling all over the place.



cloning sucks when you first start. i remember i was cutting maybe 20 clones and 19 would die.
but after practice, youll get better results. and in the summer, with good heat, and good lighting, you can get an almost 100% success rate.

keep trying. its worth it,


----------



## personified (Jul 21, 2012)

If your having trouble cloning and your doing all that you have read correctly. How dark are your leaves? Does your plant look bushey with short branches? If so you are probably giving the plant to much nitrogen. Two weeks before clone starve the plant of nitrogene and spray the leaves with water. The water will draw out the nitrogen.

I do that then stick em in coco and ewc most root within a day with very little wilting and ready to go within a week.


----------



## whitegato777 (Jul 21, 2012)

with using a vert sog set up in a 10 x13 room how many 600w lights should be used and what kind of spacing?


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Jul 21, 2012)

How high are the ceilings? You can stack 3x600w twice over if you go balls out in a room that size IMO. Gonna need a lot of air exchange and/or AC, but you should be good with 6 total if you are trying to maximize your space. Also understand that it's a lot of work to build one of these setups for a vert sog. You may want to build it a few pieces at a time so you get a better idea of how your design is going to work out (assuming you aren't getting a prefab, if you are getting a prefab you can get a couple of colleseums and stack 3x600 in each of them. But you will have hundreds of plants going that route so be warned.).


----------



## whitegato777 (Jul 23, 2012)

the roof is in a v shape so 7-9 feet depending on were its at. at I have a mini split ac. with the increase in plants for that space should a person go all out on air filters? I have one filter, could I add another one and just run both on a bigger fan?


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Jul 24, 2012)

I like to go with high air replacement style with verticals. Cycling the air 2-3x a minute. Get a filter that allows you to do that IMO and you should be good. 

So 10x13x7 = 910

5x2/2 = 5x13=65x2 = 130

Approximately 1040 cubic feet assuming the v is lengthwise. I don't see why you couldn't run two exhausts. Seems like it would work ok. 

Are you running sealed? If you are then this changes things obviously. I'm not sure if you would need an extra filter. I'm guessing not but it doesn't hurt to have. Better safe than sorry.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Jul 24, 2012)

http://www.4hydro.com/hydroponics/coliseum.asp

Might interest you. I THINK you could squeeze 3 of those in your room and still have it workable. Definitely could do 2 of them and still have room for another different setup somewhere in the room as well. Heath pulled 25lbs from 2 of these setups with the aeroponic setup IIRC.


Thousands are overkill for that thing IMO. 3x600 in a coliseum and you will be pulling huge yields of frosty buds with the right SOG strain.


----------



## reggaerican (Jul 24, 2012)

so im just now getting back after a week vacation. how is everything working out for you.? been doing any reading about cloning? send me a pm and let me know if you need help with that...


----------

